# New Section! Grilling!



## monty (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks, Jeff,  for the new grilling section! We're gonna have some fun with it! I will be doing some chicken later!
Cheers!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 10, 2006)

Enjoy the grilling forum, folks. This new forum was requested several weeks ago, but the Boss has been a bit busy recently and has finally been able to get caught up on things.  

Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## buzzard (Sep 11, 2006)

that is going to be an excellent addition.  i have been grilling longer then smoking and have a lot of help in that area.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 11, 2006)

I think this grilling section will be a very nice addition to the forum and make it a lot more well rounded.. as such it will also bring in some new folks who may not be quite as interested in the slow style of cooking but will find great satisfaction in the grilling help which is technically still done over smoke and benefits from the flavor of wood.

Once we get the fast grillers in here we can convert them over to low and slow.. see it is a very slick ploy :twisted: 

That is what you had in mind.. right, Earl!?? :lol:  :lol: 

Alright.. I am only joking, I know a lot of you enjoy grilling about as much as you do smoking so it will offer you the ability to talk about both in one place.

Everyone let me know if you see a need for a new category of grilling that I do not have listed yet.


----------



## jabo (Sep 11, 2006)

Great idea, thanks.

Jamie


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep!! Everythings gotta have a "hook" and Grilling will be the lure to convert them to "Low and Slow" especially when they see all that smoked food porn that gets posted!  :twisted:


----------



## icemn62 (Sep 13, 2006)

Grilling = I want to eat right now.
Smoking = I have time to make my meat TASTE great.

Thanks for the addition.  Finally a site that gives me what I love, grilling and smoking.


----------

